# Kayak wars



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Anyboby on here going too fish Kayak War's?? Don't know how too post up 
a Link. It's FREE and you can win some Prizes for Fishing. Win Win anyway
you look at it


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

just type in the website....


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Go too Extremecoast.Com...


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

http://www.kayakwars.com/


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

What is it?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Its a country wide Kayak fishing tourney*

Fished it last year was a blast.. It's a catch measure and photo contest...Runs through out the year...Its just another way to have fun with your yak... great group of guys, well run.. 5 man teams.... Free...

JAM


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Your team*

Who is on your team for next year? If you need someone let me know will be down all year! We could re deploy the "rubber navy" LOL! Let me know I intend to fish everyday the weather allows. Got some electronics for the "Marsh Marlin" for this year!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Me and Dave from last year*

and Sandy and Jeff from Fleet 2.....Robs got alot goin on right now, but I hope he fishes it....JAM


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah Jeff and his bride are neighbors of mine in the trailer hood. Get me the details I would like to fish it this year. Are their only two people per team or what? Never mind saw where it was 5 man teams my bad!


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank's 4 postn that up SPECKS!!


----------

